# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: معرفی IDE برای توسعه برنامه های JavaScript

## janbozorgi

با سلام 
دوستان عزیز آیا ادیتور مناسبی برای جاوااسکریپت وجود دارد که همانند ادیتورهای دات نت و یا php بتواند ارورهای اسکریپت ها را مشخص کند و یا خواص و رخداد ها را در لیستهای کشویی نمایش دهد. در صورت وجود معرفی بفرمایید.
متشکر

----------


## profnami

وجود داره . اما برای چی میخواید ؟ جی کوئری ادیتور میتونه مناسب باشه و یا خیلی ادیتور های دیگه

----------


## eAmin

> وجود داره . اما برای چی میخواید ؟ جی کوئری ادیتور میتونه مناسب باشه و یا خیلی ادیتور های دیگه


سلام

jQuery یک ادیتور نیست، بلکه یک کتابخوانه هست.
ادیتورهای مختلفی وجود دارند که شما می تونید از اونها استفاده کنید. مثل : Aptana, Eclipse, NetBeans و...

----------


## Houmehre

> jQuery یک ادیتور نیست، بلکه یک کتابخوانه هست.


سلام، تا اونجایی که من شنیدم جی کوئری ادیتوری هم وجود داره که البته هنوز به صرافت نیفتادم که پیداش کنم یا دانلودش کنم.
در جواب سوال اصلی هم من با ادیتور های زیادی کار کردم، اما بهترینشون آپتانا بوده برای جاوا اسکریپت واقعا عالیه. در ضمن اینکه پلاگین های زیادی برای کتابخونه های جاوااسکریپت از جمله جی کوئری (که اساسا انگار آپتانا رو از همون اول برای جی کوئری نوشتن) و همینطور Mootools , YUI و ... داره که با اضافه کردن اون پلاگین ها، هم IntliSense کتابخونه مورد نظر به ادیتور اضافه میشه و هم یه کتابخونه راهنما با نمونه کد.
پیروز باشید.

----------


## Houmehre

سلام دوباره.
یادم رفت آدرس دانلود آپتانا رو بنویسم. آپتانا رو میتونی از این آدرس بگیری: http://www.aptana.com/products/studio2/download
نه مثل اکلیپس پولیه و نه مثل نت بینز برای ایرانیها ممنوع. البته فعلا. تا پولی و حرام نشده برو سراغش.

----------


## amirjalili

Spket IDE
first javascript ide

----------


## x3psx_

ultraedit هم خوبه

----------

